# Pumpkin Carving



## Eamon Burke (Oct 29, 2012)

I saw Rick's on Instagram and he did a killer job with two of them. I hope he'll share here!

I love carving pumpkins(eating them too)! Actually, I love Halloween, its such a fun event, all around.
:zombiegrave:


My wife picked out our pumpkins this year, and ended up getting me a really classic looking pumpkin(I usually like the bigger ones with a flat display side angled up) and so I had to think of something fairly classic to do with it, and went with Bat/Moon/Graveyard theme.










She drilled holes all over her's and it may seem a cop-out, but it actually looks pretty sweet at night.










Let's see yours!!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 29, 2012)

Kinda hard to see, but here's mine.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 29, 2012)

Good job on the pumpkins guys. 

I wonder if Jon and Sara are going to carve again this year. I seem to remember one with knife teeth. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 29, 2012)

Just be careful if you party with Mr. Drinky on Halloween or you'll end up like this guy:

​


----------



## Xuster (Oct 29, 2012)

mine =)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 29, 2012)

Dude, Xuster, that is the most accurate Jack Skellington I've seen! Great job!


----------



## Xuster (Oct 30, 2012)

The squirrels attacked Jack :viking:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 30, 2012)

lol that is hilarious.

Where is everyone else?? I know you crazy people are carving some squash out there, we aren't the only 4!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine's a watermelon, but it is carved. Get this - I used a ceramic knife and liked it!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 30, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Mine's a watermelon, but it is carved. Get this - I used a ceramic knife and liked it!



:viking:

I used a ceramic knife at the cooking and entertainment show. It was thick and had an 800 grit machine edge on it. Plus there were 4 of them in a set, ranging in length from 3.5" to 5". Seriously!


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 30, 2012)

I confess, mine's an old picture and I didn't carve it, but it makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 30, 2012)

here's one for you.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 30, 2012)

OK, you started it....


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 30, 2012)

Son, that's a gnarly picture LOL :lol2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I was going to try to enter the Lucky Peach "Chinese" pumpkin carving theme contest, but apparently the cutoff was 12 noon today. 
I decided to do a chinese cleaver. Maybe you can see it, maybe not.
Sometimes what looks awesome on paper doesn't translate well to pumpkin.
I might still enter it anyway..........



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Lefty (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks crazy awesome to me!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't know what it all is(chinese character?), but tou clearly por some good time in it! That's what I like to see!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh my goodnes, YES! I love the cleaver pumpkin! Such skills! 

And the bat pumpkin was super awesome. I'm surprised parts of it didn't snap while you were carving it.





Pumpkins carved by me and my friends. Mine is the disgruntled one on the very left. 

I tried to carve a bear, but it looked more like a walrus, so I carved a face on the other side. LOL


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 1, 2012)




----------

